# help me to recover my rediffmail email hacked by some one, sending false informati



## penindia (Nov 2, 2010)

Five days back some one in the name of Abdul Rahim from Malasya hacked my email iite_mbnr@rediffmail.com and are sending false information stating that I had been to Malasya and lost all money,documents and  I am held up and asking $2000 to many addresses.one message came to my another mail also.
I never gone to Malasiya and there is no need and it is a cyber cheat.
I am using this email for last 10 years and many files are there.At the time of cration of email much care was not taken to rememebr the data given.If the details page opnes up,I can rememebr and give details.The password in use is changed and I don't know how to get it opened.
Pleae help me to recover the password and my email iite_rediffmail.com
With regards
yours sincerely
S.A.Rahim


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: help me to recover my rediffmail email hacked by some one, sending false informat*

Contact Rediffmail support.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: help me to recover my rediffmail email hacked by some one, sending false informat*



penindia said:


> Five days back some one in the name of Abdul Rahim from Malasya hacked my email iite_mbnr@rediffmail.com and are sending false information stating that I had been to Malasya and lost all money,documents and  I am held up and asking $2000 to many addresses.one message came to my another mail also.
> I never gone to Malasiya and there is no need and it is a cyber cheat.
> I am using this email for last 10 years and many files are there.At the time of cration of email much care was not taken to rememebr the data given.If the details page opnes up,I can rememebr and give details.The password in use is changed and I don't know how to get it opened.
> Pleae help me to recover the password and my email iite_rediffmail.com
> ...


Lodge a FIR at your nearest Police Station


----------

